# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Removing iron from borehole water

## Eugene

I live on a residential fram Estate near Somerset West and had my borehole water tested recently. I note that the pH of my water is 5.7 but my major concern is the high iron content: 1.71 mg/l 

Currently I am only using my borehole water for irrigation, but would like to have it backfed into my house for domestic use. I am concerned about the high iron content that it may stain pipes, bathrooms etc. and believe that there are automatic systems available for the removal of the iron to make it suitable for domestic use. 

Believe me, I'm no technical wizz and a couple of guys suggested that I install a manganese dioxide filter and what not (all sounds space aged to me), but the quoted prices for these systems run around R30000+ for these installations. Surely there should be cheaper alternatives or am I missing the boat on this one? If anyone has knowledge of this or could direct me to someone that might assist, I would be grateful.

----------


## Dave A

One of my partners is a whiz on water quality management - I'll bump him to see if he has any suggestions. My thought is you might even be able to go RO for less than R30k - but I'll toss it to an expert.

----------


## Eugene

Thanks Dave - greatly appreciated!

----------


## Alan

Hi Eugene, i will forward you a pm of a chap called Marco from a company called The Waterboy, a very good friend of mine. I reckon you may be able to get away with a deionising resin here for your house use and then a reverse osmosis unit for drinking water.

----------


## Eugene

Thanks Alan, will give him a ring today and let you know. Much appreciated!

----------


## Debbiedle

Eugene, hope you got sorted....just a note for future, make sure it is unplugged, you could get a nasty shock there! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jason E

Hi Eugene

Iron removal is quite a tricky thing. you can visit a site www.boreholewater.co.za. They specialize in borehole water treatment

Regards, Jason E

----------


## Dave A

My goodness this is an old thread - and for some reason that link doesn't resolve for me.

However, I did watch a program just yesterday on water filtration - apparently to remove the iron you first have to oxidise it by aerating the water, and then it can be filtered out. (Just what sort of filter wasn't mentioned).

----------


## Landy

Hi Eugene.  I have the same problem except my PH is 7.5 which is fine.  I also had a quote of R25 - R30 K for the iron removal.  Did you resolve your iron filtration problem?  If so, was it very costly?  Many thanks.  Landy

----------


## IMHO

I installed a RO (Reverse Osmosis) unit a year ago. Puriteck 300gpd @R4200. I pump the filtered water to a 5000lt JoJo tank. From there I use it for waterver I need it for. Keep in mind. 300GPD actually produce about 720lt per day. The waste is in the region of 1400lt per day. I run it 4 hours on and 2 hours off.

----------


## AnyaSDS

hello to all! I know this is an old post I am replying too, but BettaBore is available locally to remove iron oxide and manganese build up on pumps and borehole water. Apologies if I misunderstood the discussion  :Smile:

----------


## Tarmac

> I installed a RO (Reverse Osmosis) unit a year ago. Puriteck 300gpd @R4200. I pump the filtered water to a 5000lt JoJo tank. From there I use it for waterver I need it for. Keep in mind. 300GPD actually produce about 720lt per day. The waste is in the region of 1400lt per day. I run it 4 hours on and 2 hours off.


Hi IMHO,

I'm keen on doing the same thing as you. 

Did you connect the Jojo to your entire house? if so what connections did you use?

----------


## AndyD

I'm also looking at using my wellpoint water at least for the toilets in my house and maybe for the baths and showers also. I had the water tested a few years ago and apart from some easily filtered particulates it came back as potable. So far I've just used it for irrigation and it's always been crystal clear and doesn't leave stains on walls etc and I installed an outside tap for topping up the swimming pool. My wellpoint produces about 25-30 litres per minute with the existing setup. It's direct off the pump and controlled by a pressure switch set at 4 Bar with a 20 litre pressure tank to prevent the pump rapid cycling but no storage tank as such. 

The logistics of supplying the toilets or the entire bathrooms are a bit daunting. It's a 3 storey house with the geyser in the attic. There's 4 bathrooms, 2 on the ground floor and 2 on the first floor and the only easily accessible pipework is around the geyser in the attic. 

Has anyone else been through this kind of exercise? I'm open to suggestions and advice.

----------


## BarryVP

I found these guys and for me they're the best : Equilibrium Water - www.equilibrium-water.com
Not the cheapest, but they're the few that actually look at your water and don't sell you a "fit for all" solution that break down after a month. In term of quality there is nothing bad to say about them, reliable and adaptive, I highly recommend them.

----------


## GCE

I have a borehole and use for it for the garden.I had it tested and the iron contain was low but when using it in the swimming pool I notice iron stains ever now and again.Chlorine drops iron out of the water so best to pump into a tank , add chlorine and then take off the water to the pool.

My brother in law is a civil engineer and specialized in water treatment plants.I sent him my test results and have pasted his comments below.

_The lab has done a chemical and physical water quality analysis, but not a microbiological water analysis.  Without the microbiological, you don’t know what the bacteria count in the water is, and therefore you must not drink this water, or brush teeth, etc .  The water will taste salty anyway, because of its high chlorides.  Even with a microbiological analysis I wouldn’t drink this water because the quality could change without you knowing it (somebody installs a septic tank)

In terms of physical water quality:
1.	EC is quite high – the water will cause minor corrosion – at risk are your washing machine, taps, toilet floats, etc 
2.	pH is fine 

In terms of chemical water quality
1.	The water is very hard – you will get severe scaling of geyser elements, you will struggle to get soap to lather, and your pipes will build up a calcium “plaque”, just like cholesterol in the arteries over a few years 
2.	The calcium and magnesium are slightly high and this is why the water is hard 
3.	Iron is not too high, but the coloration effects of iron is normally considered in conjunction with manganese which wasn’t analysed, so its hard to tell but I don’t think you will get much colouration of laundry, pool tiles etc 
4.	Otherwise the chemical concentrations are fine 

In short.  This water cant be drunk without treatment.  It can be used for non-potable use but the hardness will scale your geyser and pipes (over a few years), and the corrosiveness will cause minor corrosion of metallic items.  You can use it on the garden and in the pool.

I think you should set up your system to feed the garden and pool at least.  If you want to go a little further then also connect your bathrooms, toilets and laundry and see how it goes. If you are unhappy with anything in the house you will be able to remove the hardness with ion exchange softening, or remove the iron with simple oxidation.  If you plan to use this system for a long time (a few years) then you should at least soften the water to avoid blocking the pipes.  I don’t know what types of plants are available for household use, but I’m sure somebody out there will have an of-the-shelf package plant that wont cost a fortune_

----------


## adauchat

> I have a borehole and use for it for the garden.I had it tested and the iron contain was low but when using it in the swimming pool I notice iron stains ever now and again.Chlorine drops iron out of the water so best to pump into a tank , add chlorine and then take off the water to the pool.[/I]


Hi GCE, if you need help let me know, we do Custom Water Treatment.
I actually work for the company BarryVP mentioned, what a small world  :Smile: 
Visit our website and send us your analysis.

BR
Antoine

----------


## JustineESmith

Hi there AnyaSDS
Can you tell me more about BettaBore? We have Fe in our wellpoint water and would like to investigate whether it is cost effective to remove the iron for use in the pool and possibly the toilet. Thanks

----------


## adauchat

Hi Justine,
The best would be to have a water analysis, this will give you the characterization of your water and enable a company (like us  :Clap: ) to suggest you with the best way forward (sometimes to make it potable is just a small step further).
Feel free to visit our website www.equilibrium-water.co.za we have diy solution free for you to download aswell.
BR
Antoine

----------


## Blaise Osborne

> I live on a residential fram Estate near Somerset West and had my borehole water tested recently. I note that the pH of my water is 5.7 but my major concern is the high iron content: 1.71 mg/l 
> 
> Currently I am only using my borehole water for irrigation, but would like to have it backfed into my house for domestic use. I am concerned about the high iron content that it may stain pipes, bathrooms etc. and believe that there are automatic systems available for the removal of the iron to make it suitable for domestic use. 
> 
> Believe me, I'm no technical wizz and a couple of guys suggested that I install a manganese dioxide filter and what not (all sounds space aged to me), but the quoted prices for these systems run around R30000+ for these installations. Surely there should be cheaper alternatives or am I missing the boat on this one? If anyone has knowledge of this or could direct me to someone that might assist, I would be grateful.


Hi Eugene.

There are a few methods that you could use to remove the iron from your well water, they are as follows.

1) GAC KDF Filters

2) Chlorine Method

3) Aeration Pumps 

4) Sand Filters

They all require different processes

Iron is an RO Systems worst nightmare, it destroys the membranes so I'd advise you to remove the iron before passing the water through an RO system.

Mail me your water test results and I'll advise accordingly.

----------


## theoventer

Dear Eugene

I have been reading up on ground water purification for the past two years. I wanted a system which was cheap and effective. I wanted to put my red iron filled well point water through a system where I can use it in my house and also drink it.

I did the following.

I got two thousand litre flow bins and one two and a half thousand storage tank. On the first flow bin I installed a normal swimming pool sand filter. I then pump my well point water (very red to a point where it stain the walls) into the flow bin and filter it through the swimming pool sand filter. I add half a cup Chlorine to the water and pump it for about four hours. The chlorine oxidises with the iron and the iron is then catched in the sand filter which I backwash out. After four hours the red water becomes sparkling clean like a normal swimming pool.

When the water is sparkling clean I pump it over to the next flow bin. The only problem then is that the Chlorine and chloramine is very high. I then add Potassium Metabisulfite to the water which takes out both chlorine and chloramine from the water. This chemical works immediately with immediate effect. The potassium 
metabisulphite  reduces the PH to about 5.7. I then add soda ash which takes my PH to about 7.1. This water is now iron free with no bacteria. Colourless, odourless, germ free  drinking water. 

Metabisulfite is what the use in wine, cooldrinks and lots of foodstuffs. Metabisulfite is also an anti oxidant and a preservative. I have been using my system for quite some time with great success. I produce about 4000 lt of clean drinking water which I then pump into my storage tank for home use.

Cost involve in this mini water purifying system is very minimal.

You can definitely contact me for more information. I am not a salesman wanting to sell you filter systems that does not work.



Regards

Theo 








> I live on a residential fram Estate near Somerset West and had my borehole water tested recently. I note that the pH of my water is 5.7 but my major concern is the high iron content: 1.71 mg/l 
> 
> Currently I am only using my borehole water for irrigation, but would like to have it backfed into my house for domestic use. I am concerned about the high iron content that it may stain pipes, bathrooms etc. and believe that there are automatic systems available for the removal of the iron to make it suitable for domestic use. 
> 
> Believe me, I'm no technical wizz and a couple of guys suggested that I install a manganese dioxide filter and what not (all sounds space aged to me), but the quoted prices for these systems run around R30000+ for these installations. Surely there should be cheaper alternatives or am I missing the boat on this one? If anyone has knowledge of this or could direct me to someone that might assist, I would be grateful.

----------

Jughead (06-Jan-18)

----------


## Lucian

Hi Theo

I would love to see your water filtration system,  would it be possible to see it?

Regards
Lucian Agulhas

----------


## rh1

Hello Theo

Could you post pictures of your setup. I am interested in going a similar route. I basically have everything except the pool sand filter. 





> Dear Eugene
> 
> I have been reading up on ground water purification for the past two years. I wanted a system which was cheap and effective. I wanted to put my red iron filled well point water through a system where I can use it in my house and also drink it.
> 
> I did the following.
> 
> I got two thousand litre flow bins and one two and a half thousand storage tank. On the first flow bin I installed a normal swimming pool sand filter. I then pump my well point water (very red to a point where it stain the walls) into the flow bin and filter it through the swimming pool sand filter. I add half a cup Chlorine to the water and pump it for about four hours. The chlorine oxidises with the iron and the iron is then catched in the sand filter which I backwash out. After four hours the red water becomes sparkling clean like a normal swimming pool.
> 
> When the water is sparkling clean I pump it over to the next flow bin. The only problem then is that the Chlorine and chloramine is very high. I then add Potassium Metabisulfite to the water which takes out both chlorine and chloramine from the water. This chemical works immediately with immediate effect. The potassium 
> ...

----------


## Jughead

@theoventer

Your system sounds great. 

Do you mind posting some photos of your setup and process (products used as well Chlorine/Potassium Metabisulfite / soda ash) please ? 

Thank You (Not sure how to "like" your post  :Thumbup:    )

----------


## rh1

Based on Theo post, I googled and found a Youtube video by another Capetonian explaining his setup. His name is Andries Lombard and his video (How to remove iron from ground water (cheap and easy), he also answered questions. The link is:

----------

Jughead (06-Jan-18)

----------


## theoventer

E-mail me and I will send you photos and all info for free. The difference between my system and that of Andries Lombard is that my water is drinkable. He is the first guy that is on the right track.

Regards

theo

----------

Jughead (06-Jan-18)

----------


## theoventer

Hi all you guys.

Here are some photos of my water, before and after and I will try and answer all your questions as I go along. Best to E-mail me at theoventer@Hotmail.com.

As you can see on the photos there are no expensive bought filters that does not work. My little pool is cristal clear and my wellpoint water in the yellow bucket is drinkable.

Any other questions will be answered by E-mail

theoventer@Hotmail.com

Regards

Theo

----------

CraigH (06-Feb-18), Ghost (08-Mar-18), Jughead (06-Jan-18)

----------


## theoventer

Jughead

I only use three chemicals

Mineralsoft Granular HTH chlorine ( you buy this in any convenient store)

Potassium Metabisulfite ( Protea Chemicals)

Soda Ash ( you buy this in any convenient store)


Regards

Theo

----------

Jughead (06-Jan-18)

----------


## Jughead

Thank You Theo. I have sent you a PM with my email address. Greatly Appreciated.
Thank You for providing us some valuable information  :Thumbup:

----------


## Jughead

Yeah, I watched his video a few weeks ago. Impressed by it. So was heading in that direction until I came across your post.

What caught my eye was the "Drinking Water" end result.

If the Borehole/Wellpoint water can be "Drinkable" (Potable) , then you can have more use for it .

Thank You and Thank You to all for contributing to this discussion. Lots of great information.

Thank You

----------


## Jughead

Thank You Theo   ...   received the email as well 
 :Thumbup:

----------


## rh1

PM sent with my email address.

kind regards

----------


## REAList

http://powerforum.co.za/topic/1733-b...#comment-29705

----------


## theoventer

Hi guys.

Here are some photos of a static filter system to remove iron from borehole water that I saw the other day. A very nice looking setup costing the client over R60 000.00.Apparently they are going to add on two more birm filters at R 18 000.00 each ......yo

Does not look like the iron is out at all. 

With our Mini Water Treatment Plant the quality of the water looks like this.


At half the price !!!!!

These static filter systems are a ripoff.

----------


## Jako Brand

Hi Theo,I would like some more info with regards to your system as well also with regards to the qty's of the chemicals used comparative to water and where one can buy these as i would like to connect my well point to my house.I have been successful in removing the iron with an in line chlorine system (Klorman) that works very well(water goes through this to a settling tank).However as i am not comfortable with the chlorine as a total defense against bacteria etc i have not as yet connected to my house.Your information and advise will be greatly appreciated as all the water companies is using the drought to milk us dry for stupid amounts of money.

----------


## theoventer

Jako

The removing of iron with an inline chlorine system will work but...... pumping it over into a settling tank and then wait for the bus to come takes ages. Use mineral soft Granular HTH chlorine. Ad a sand filter which takes the debris and iron out. With this filter you can backwash the iron out. This takes 2 - 4 hours for clean water.

Chlorine as a total Defense
Chlorine is used in 98% of water treatment plants right over the world. Chlorine is your best disinfectant and the key to germ destruction. It kills 99% viruses, bacteria such as salmonella, e-coli, and microbial waterborne pathogens including those that can cause typhoid fever, dysentery, cholera and legionnaires disease.  I can go on and on...........

In our system we take chlorine and chloramines out completely. Again this is an instant process.

You can follow any system but with our concept it takes two to three hours from the ground to the tap. ( no holding periods or settling tanks)

You are welcome to E-mail me for more information ( theoventer@hotmail.com)


Regards

Theo

----------


## andrenel

Hi Andries  awesome post.

where do you source the HypoChlor ?

Going to go the same route.

regards
Andre

----------


## Jughead

> Hi Andries  awesome post.
> 
> where do you source the HypoChlor ?
> 
> Going to go the same route.
> 
> regards
> Andre


Hi Andre,

I dont think Andries (in the YouTube video) is on this Forum. 

You can buy HypoChlor at various Supermarkets (swimming pool section).

I found some @ Checkers - about R99-00 each.

Regards

Abdul

----------


## CraigH

Hello Theo

Just want to thank you again for all the help you gave on setting up my water treatment plant. System works great with first lab result confirming that there is zero E-Coli and Coliforms in my treated borehole water with the chemicals you suggested. I am still waiting for my other lab test from Bemlab wrt heavy metals and other metals in solution but with my TDS below 500 I am 98% sure it will be safe for human consumption. Find attached some pics of my installation. All told it cost me a tad over R33K but one could get away with smaller tanks and no Big Blue element filters( I just added the Big Blue as insurance). The installation itself is not very complicated and if one is handy you should have no trouble with the DIY option, I just refuse to pay someone R10-15K to do something I can do.

----------


## CraigH

sorry I forgot to mention that I also installed a 85W UV tank lamp on the 2nd tank(5000 ltr secondary treatment/holding tank). I also have a venturi in my 2500 ltr tank which operates as I am filling the tank thus aerating the borehole water to help oxidise the iron in solution. Also I have a little(800 ltr per min) fishtank airpump which I will be installing into my 2nd 5000 ltr tank(primary holding tank connected to point of use). To avoid contamination of municipal water I have fitted 2 x non return valves and there are x3 stopcocks in line to seperate my treated borehole water to that of the municipality. In fact my pH is much better than municipal water.

----------


## Tarmac

> sorry I forgot to mention that I also installed a 85W UV tank lamp on the 2nd tank(5000 ltr secondary treatment/holding tank). I also have a venturi in my 2500 ltr tank which operates as I am filling the tank thus aerating the borehole water to help oxidise the iron in solution. Also I have a little(800 ltr per min) fishtank airpump which I will be installing into my 2nd 5000 ltr tank(primary holding tank connected to point of use). To avoid contamination of municipal water I have fitted 2 x non return valves and there are x3 stopcocks in line to seperate my treated borehole water to that of the municipality. In fact my pH is much better than municipal water.


Great job Craig. Can you please post a pic of the venturi. Do you mind sharing where you bought the it?

----------


## rh1

Hello Craig

Looks very professional. When I google Big Blue element filters, I get various results, can I ask where you purchase these filters?

----------


## CraigH

> Hello Craig
> 
> Looks very professional. When I google Big Blue element filters, I get various results, can I ask where you purchase these filters?


Hello

The best price in town will be from Mike at Cape Garden Centre in Joostenberg Vlakte. I got mine at Bergrivier Besproeiing in Paarl

----------


## CraigH

Hi Tarmac

I made my own venturi with 2x 40>32 reducers(PVC weld type) and a piece of 20mm conduit but you can buy ready made venturis at Koi fish shops or at Effast in Stikland

----------


## AndyD

Great looking setup, your plumbing is much neater than mine  :Smile:

----------


## Ghost

> Dear Eugene
> 
> I have been reading up on ground water purification for the past two years. I wanted a system which was cheap and effective. I wanted to put my red iron filled well point water through a system where I can use it in my house and also drink it.
> 
> I did the following.
> 
> I got two thousand litre flow bins and one two and a half thousand storage tank. On the first flow bin I installed a normal swimming pool sand filter. I then pump my well point water (very red to a point where it stain the walls) into the flow bin and filter it through the swimming pool sand filter. I add half a cup Chlorine to the water and pump it for about four hours. The chlorine oxidises with the iron and the iron is then catched in the sand filter which I backwash out. After four hours the red water becomes sparkling clean like a normal swimming pool.
> 
> When the water is sparkling clean I pump it over to the next flow bin. The only problem then is that the Chlorine and chloramine is very high. I then add Potassium Metabisulfite to the water which takes out both chlorine and chloramine from the water. This chemical works immediately with immediate effect. The potassium 
> ...


I read you setup and is very jealous and would like to sort my water out. Its being tested as we speak (wellpoint) but from what I can see the water has a red colour and is very salty. Need help to setup my water for off the grid use.

----------


## theoventer

Hi Guys.
Well done to all the guys out there who have setup their own water treatment plants. I am glad I could be of assistance.  The response to our adds were phenomenal and we want to thank all our new clients for their support. Just showing you the system that we install at our clients with great results.


Regards
THEO
(theoventer@hotmail.com)

----------


## raygold

> Dear Eugene
> 
> I have been reading up on ground water purification for the past two years. I wanted a system which was cheap and effective. I wanted to put my red iron filled well point water through a system where I can use it in my house and also drink it.
> 
> I did the following.
> 
> I got two thousand litre flow bins and one two and a half thousand storage tank. On the first flow bin I installed a normal swimming pool sand filter. I then pump my well point water (very red to a point where it stain the walls) into the flow bin and filter it through the swimming pool sand filter. I add half a cup Chlorine to the water and pump it for about four hours. The chlorine oxidises with the iron and the iron is then catched in the sand filter which I backwash out. After four hours the red water becomes sparkling clean like a normal swimming pool.
> 
> When the water is sparkling clean I pump it over to the next flow bin. The only problem then is that the Chlorine and chloramine is very high. I then add Potassium Metabisulfite to the water which takes out both chlorine and chloramine from the water. This chemical works immediately with immediate effect. The potassium 
> ...


Hi Theo

I was very interested in your post of November 2017, and I would like to ask some questions with reference to the below paragraph:

"When the water is sparkling clean I pump it over to the next flow bin. The only problem then is that the Chlorine and chloramine is very high. I then add Potassium Metabisulfite to the water which takes out both chlorine and chloramine from the water. This chemical works immediately with immediate effect. The potassium 
metabisulphite reduces the PH to about 5.7. I then add soda ash which takes my PH to about 7.1. This water is now iron free with no bacteria. Colourless, odourless, germ free drinking water."

I would like to ask you the following:

1) Where do you buy the Potassium Metabisulfite?
2) How much of the Potassium Metabisulfite do you add to the water?
3) How much of the Soda Ash do you add to the water?

----------


## CraigH

> Hi Theo
> 
> I was very interested in your post of November 2017, and I would like to ask some questions with reference to the below paragraph:
> 
> "When the water is sparkling clean I pump it over to the next flow bin. The only problem then is that the Chlorine and chloramine is very high. I then add Potassium Metabisulfite to the water which takes out both chlorine and chloramine from the water. This chemical works immediately with immediate effect. The potassium 
> metabisulphite reduces the PH to about 5.7. I then add soda ash which takes my PH to about 7.1. This water is now iron free with no bacteria. Colourless, odourless, germ free drinking water."
> 
> I would like to ask you the following:
> 
> ...


 Same as above add 50 grams wait 15 mins while circulating your water in the tank, take reading using a pH meter or swimming pool test kit, add untill your pH is right. I happen to use 200 grams per 5000 ltrs for my water.

----------


## 4trac4

> Dear Eugene
> 
> I have been reading up on ground water purification for the past two years. I wanted a system which was cheap and effective. I wanted to put my red iron filled well point water through a system where I can use it in my house and also drink it.
> 
> I did the following.
> 
> I got two thousand litre flow bins and one two and a half thousand storage tank. On the first flow bin I installed a normal swimming pool sand filter. I then pump my well point water (very red to a point where it stain the walls) into the flow bin and filter it through the swimming pool sand filter. I add half a cup Chlorine to the water and pump it for about four hours. The chlorine oxidises with the iron and the iron is then catched in the sand filter which I backwash out. After four hours the red water becomes sparkling clean like a normal swimming pool.
> 
> When the water is sparkling clean I pump it over to the next flow bin. The only problem then is that the Chlorine and chloramine is very high. I then add Potassium Metabisulfite to the water which takes out both chlorine and chloramine from the water. This chemical works immediately with immediate effect. The potassium 
> ...


Hi Theo
How much metabisulphite approx to be added to 1000L. Cl reading is about 3.
Thanks
Kevin

----------


## theoventer

Hi Kevin,
1 Teaspoon of Potassium Meta-Bisulphite per 100l of water, then 16 grams of Soda Ash per 1000l to bring up the pH (should be between 6.5 and 7.5).
Regards
Theo

----------

4trac4 (22-Mar-18)

----------


## 4trac4

Thanks so much Theo. Highly appreciate your prompt and unselfish feedback.

Kind regards
kevin

----------


## Shubs

> Dear Eugene
> 
> I have been reading up on ground water purification for the past two years. I wanted a system which was cheap and effective. I wanted to put my red iron filled well point water through a system where I can use it in my house and also drink it.
> 
> I did the following.
> 
> I got two thousand litre flow bins and one two and a half thousand storage tank. On the first flow bin I installed a normal swimming pool sand filter. I then pump my well point water (very red to a point where it stain the walls) into the flow bin and filter it through the swimming pool sand filter. I add half a cup Chlorine to the water and pump it for about four hours. The chlorine oxidises with the iron and the iron is then catched in the sand filter which I backwash out. After four hours the red water becomes sparkling clean like a normal swimming pool.
> 
> When the water is sparkling clean I pump it over to the next flow bin. The only problem then is that the Chlorine and chloramine is very high. I then add Potassium Metabisulfite to the water which takes out both chlorine and chloramine from the water. This chemical works immediately with immediate effect. The potassium 
> ...


AWESOME solution Theo, thank you so much for sharing :Smile:  

As I'm able to toggle, I can switch back to municipality water. I'm hoping to use a single 5000l tank to treat, then store/supply. 

Few questions:
- what is your iron level based on for your recommendation of 0.5 cups per 1000l ?
- do i just multiply and add 2.5 cups at once?
- if yes, how long would i need to run the pump, and would i need to backwash more frequently? 

My iron level is extremely high at 3.7 and i have a .37kw pump

Thanks again and excited to use your solution

----------


## Birtles

Hey Guys,

This is such a great thread!  

I am in the planning phase and need some advice regarding the pipe used.  Are there specific pipe requirements?  There are all different types & colors (blue, black, white etc), some are more expensive than others.  I understand that the more expensive pipe is most likely the best but is it required for this setup or is the white PVC waste pipe sufficient?

Many Thanks
Clint

----------


## rh1

> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is such a great thread!  
> 
> I am in the planning phase and need some advice regarding the pipe used.  Are there specific pipe requirements?  There are all different types & colors (blue, black, white etc), some are more expensive than others.  I understand that the more expensive pipe is most likely the best but is it required for this setup or is the white PVC waste pipe sufficient?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Clint


Hello Clint

I used the normal black PVC, but rated for 10bar of pressure. The black pipes have various pressure ratings, at least that what the salesperson indicated. I am actually considering to replace with white pvc pipes as it looks neater and nicer or lay the pipes in the ground. The rigidness of the pipes make it is easier to lay out properly compared to the black pipes which is sold in a roll (or shorter lengths) and is mission lay nice straight lengths.

----------


## theoventer

HI all

Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing regarding your borehole water treatment systems. 

A big thank you for all who has supported Water Treatment Services over the past year. We are currently extremely busy with successful installations and most of all happy customers with their new investment.

Please feel free to Contact Mark Cook @ 083 267 2158 or preferably via email @ watertreatmentservicessa@gmail.com

Regards to all

Theo and Mark

----------

